# Why Not Evangelical Seminaries



## CharlieJ (Nov 10, 2010)

Recently I wrote a blog concerning "why evangelical students of theology pursuing academic careers should not choose evangelical seminaries or grad schools for education past the M. Div. level." Feel free to interact.

Why Not Evangelical Seminaries? « Sacra Pagina


----------

